
Aaron Levie's answer to Box IPO (March 2014):  - nirajs
http://www.quora.com/Box-IPO-March-2014/Aaron-Levie-is-down-to-a-4-stake-heading-into-the-Box-IPO-How-does-he-feel-watching-DFJ-and-USVP-laugh-to-the-bank-after-10-years-of-sweat-blood-and-tears/answer/Aaron-Levie?share=1
======
zaidf
With a non-answer like that, he's going to make a great public company CEO :)

